# Crossfire XOver



## MasterMod (Jul 14, 2011)

Not my listing:

Crossfire Car Audio CFX23 Crossover works perfect, fix up your system today! | eBay


----------



## phryed (Aug 5, 2011)

I like the 'fix up your system today!'.

That's quality marketing.


----------

